# Feeling like your walking awkward..?



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

One some days when I'm extremely nervous around people..especially in
Very social places, I feel like people are paying attention to the way I walk.
I even beleive that when I'm nervouse I tend to walk very awkwardly..as if I'm high or something. Or..maybe I just think this and I'm not actually walking wierdly..but in tense situations I feel like all eyes are on me and I'm being watched very closely.. :/


----------



## slkjao (Aug 5, 2009)

yup i get the same feeling. sometimes i get the feeling that im walking funny.


----------



## sandman99 (Jan 3, 2010)

I always worry about what to do with my hands. :/
Do you put them in your pockets, or do you just let them hang there? 

But yes, I'm always too conscious about how I walk, and then the way I walk will change every few seconds. It must be strange to see.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah, I wonder if we really are walking funny or it's just in our heads


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Sandman- I get the same problem with hands also..I feel like they're dangling all over the place..I love how hoodies have pockets you can hide your hands in.


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

I have a very strange gait. People have even pointed it out to me on occasion, but I can't do anything about it. I notice that I sometimes clomp or stumble around, purely unintentionally. I'm completely uncoordinated lol.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

its probably all in our minds ^_^ lol


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

I think that I walk funny as well. Some people have also commented on this. Has anyone had any comments made?


----------



## DreamyDove (Dec 8, 2009)

ppl tell me I walk fast, and I notice my own awkwardness while walking and am conscios of every step.... Aaaaaaahhhhhh...! What can we do...?! =&

I'm going to fake an injury so I can use a wheelchair.. It'd bring more attention to me but at least I don't have to walk ... =D.... jk


----------



## RobertWiggins (Mar 27, 2010)

I've been told I walk on my toes. So when I'm in a social situation I definitely pay a lot of attention to the way I walk.

Then if it really freaks me out I start to feel like I am walking on air almost.


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

When there are other people around I often feel like I tense up and start walking stupidly.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

Sometimes it almost feels like I forget how to walk which doesn't really make any sense. I'm pretty sure I look normal but it feels like I lose control of my legs. Tis weird. :um


----------



## Doc Rice (Dec 28, 2009)

Yes, this happens to me. I feel really awkward walking, but I think it has to do with people who have criticized my walking. Like they say things "He walks really straight and proper." I don't think it's a bad thing, but it made me more paranoid.


----------



## DreamyDove (Dec 8, 2009)

^yeah, that's how I feel =&


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

yes, very self conscious about it, my legs feel like jello when I walk. I feel the need to constantly correct how I walk as it doesn't feel natural just leaving it up to my brain... stupid brain why won't you work well?!


----------



## thecore (Mar 27, 2010)

yeah I also feel the same way especially when walking by a crowd my. Its like I take so much time concentration on if I'm being looked at that I start to loose my footing. I also don't know what to do with my hands to I tend to feel more comfortable when I have them in my pockets.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I know I walk funny. I've spent a long time retraining myself so that I walk normally.


----------



## shimmer1221 (Feb 18, 2010)

I used to have a major problem with this one but not so much anymore... i hope! I will say that I have been better. However, I hate walking to my mailbox! I live on a fairly traveled street so cars pass by often. I have to laugh at myself sometimes... I start walking to get the mail and when I hear a car coming, I turn around and start walking back to hide in the porch area! then i think, how ridiculous! this is stupid! just get the mail for sakes! geez! my paranoia kicks in weirdly!


----------



## solitarycanadian (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm less worried of the way I walk than how my posture is while I am walking. I'm use to being told I walk with my shoulders, so I try and keep my back straight and my shoulders back. Then I worry if I look stuck up. If this gets to demanding I try and jog or run. I am fine with the way I do either of those.


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

Yep, I walk like an uncoordinated idiot.


----------



## organicwildroot (Jul 24, 2009)

I don't know if I walk funny but I've been told that I walk too slow. I don't understand why everybody's moving so fast.


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah, I agree with pretty much everything posted here.


----------



## societe anonyme (Dec 12, 2009)

I have mild CP, which means I have a bit of a limp. This in turn means walking awkwardly, and as a result, I always feel that people are watching me. 

I have tried, but not entirely succeeded in, concealing the limp, but when I get self-conscious I find that my gait gets even more awkward...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't know how to relax when I walk, and I'm sure this comes across. Oh well though. Best thing to do is just not think about it. Then you're just more likely to walk funny.


----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

Same here. Sometimes when things get really intense I feel like I'm moving my hips to much, lol, its usually my mind tricking me, but as a guy I don't want to be swaying my hips here and there haha.


----------



## Billy87 (Oct 11, 2006)

Wow, I really thought I was the only person who ever worried about this. 

Sometimes, I can get really paranoid about it, so I make sure I'm not slouched over or swinging my arms too much so I don't look like an ape lol.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Hahahah ^ I'm lol-ing outloud at what You said about swinging ur arms like an ape..haha sry! 
My arms are like jello so I understand lol


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

wow had no idea i was not the only one haha


----------



## glueinmyshoe472 (Apr 25, 2010)

sandman99 said:


> I always worry about what to do with my hands. :/
> Do you put them in your pockets, or do you just let them hang there?
> 
> But yes, I'm always too conscious about how I walk, and then the way I walk will change every few seconds. It must be strange to see.


I feel the same way, but i just usually put them in my pockets. but in situations when im standing for a long time. they are ALWAYS in my pockets and i start to notice it but i still do it cuz i feel really awkward if im not. My friend even pointed it out once at a dance. I felt like s**t


----------



## wehaveaproblemhere (Apr 25, 2010)

*Same*

I sometimes start walking funny when I feel like people are starring at me. It's weird and I hate it.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Yeah, I feel really awkward about how I walk when I'm out in public. It just feels like everyone is watching me and the movement of my arms and legs when I walk just doesn't feel right, even though it probably looks normal.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I've only recently learned how to move my leg muscles correctly without feeling tipsy :doh


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I laughed when i saw this post because yeah I feel this way a lot. lol.


----------



## MrWorry (Sep 5, 2009)

I can relate also. Probably because people have made comments in the past that i walk so rigid.

I'm so self conscious of it now when i walk around people. I hate walking past people to get to my apartment because i feel the awkwardness just walking by them.

Going for walks alone past a group of people is horrible. I'll try to avoid walking past groups of people.


----------



## Tнᶓ ᶂuturε Iѕ ɳош » (Dec 23, 2008)

NotRealName said:


> Same here. Sometimes when things get really intense I feel like I'm moving my hips to much, lol, its usually my mind tricking me, but as a guy I don't want to be swaying my hips here and there haha.


lol.

When I'm nervous for whatever reason I tend to walk very fast and then I realize how fast I'm walking so I try to slow down. Then I end up going too slow so I try to find a rhythm which in turn just feels/looks stupid cause I'm trying too hard. I try not to think about something as silly as this.


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

I always used to feel I walk funny and still do to some extent.
It's the feeling that I'm not sturdy when I place my foot back down on the ground - it feels light and dizzy because of the anxiety.

Hands, hands, hands....... hmmmm it depends - sometimes I put them in my pockets and sometimes I walk with them out.
Right now, I walk with them out, as the weather is quite warm - I just let them swing naturally.


----------



## Cloudy Sky (Aug 9, 2009)

Think my walk is pretty normal. And in any case, if someone comes up and says something about it, kick him in his balls and then laugh at him for not being able to walk normally.


----------



## defoe (Jan 31, 2010)

i find it easier to walk, when ive got a rucksack/schoolbag on, because i allways get hold of the front strapes with my hands (that makes me less nervous).
Also thats the case when ive got something else to hold, f.e a plastic bag or a paper
Generally i just allways worry what to do with my hands

My friends allways ask my though why i allways take my rucksack with to town in the break


----------



## lemphe (Jul 3, 2009)

This happens to me way too often. I'll sometimes get images in my head of myself tripping and falling which makes me feel even more awkward about how i'm walking.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Emptyheart said:


> One some days when I'm extremely nervous around people..especially in
> Very social places, I feel like people are paying attention to the way I walk.
> I even beleive that when I'm nervouse I tend to walk very awkwardly..as if I'm high or something. Or..maybe I just think this and I'm not actually walking wierdly..but in tense situations I feel like all eyes are on me and I'm being watched very closely.. :/


I thought I was the only one who felt like this, lol. :sus


----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)

walking is just like dancing!
If you're thinking about it you will walk awkward! It's supposed to come naturally.

But I know what you mean cuz I've been there.


----------



## matt20 (Apr 22, 2010)

I thought I was the only one that felt this way. In my case, I guess I was walking funny. One day at a college party, my roomate commented to my friend that I walk sort of "stiff". I guess all the tension was up in my shoulders. I am on my feet constantly at my job, and I was always getting anxious about the way I walk and felt like people were always watching me. I have been on celxa for about three weeks now, and am finally starting to feel more relaxed.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Im the same EmptyHeart
If I feel particularly nervous/anxious, having a bad day, and worried about people aka thinking people in cars are looking at me or something I feel like my feet are heavy and I'm scared so I am like dragging myself. I prob still walk normal but I feel like that lol.


----------



## JohnMartson (May 31, 2010)

i used to think people were watching the way i was walking because they said i walk weird a couple years back 
but now i have gotten over that and dont worry anymore


----------



## notcoolzeus (May 25, 2010)

Yep I'm the same way. I always think about things that no one else does. I hate walking next to someone because I'm always either in front of them or behind and sometimes I'll run into them or someone else. I wish I could just walk like a normal person around others


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I always catch myself putting one foot directly in front of the other as I walk, in a straight line instead of shoulder-width steps. I'm sure I look stupid, and I have to force myself to walk "strongly". I do often trip on sidewalks and stuff, but that's cause they are uneven and one step can sometimes be higher/lower and it can be hard to tell...also have a problem with the "what to do with my arms/hands"...I like having them in my hoodie's pocket's but I think I look dumb doing so haha. 
Lately though, I've been trying to walk like I own the sidewalk, like I'm a big shot, lying to myself that I look good...and always have a smile on my face or at least a smirk.


----------



## lifeline (Jun 6, 2010)

This problem is very recognizable for me. If I'm alone I walk normally and don't even think about it; when in public I always feel like people are watching me because I walk funny (kinda stiff). So it's really a self-fulflling propehcy, because those thoughts really make me walk funny. :bash

In public I almost always listen to my mp3-player to distract me from people around me.

notcoolzeus, what you say about walking with someone else is so true for me as well!! I hate walking next to someone; it makes me unable to walk in a straight line for some reason...

What to do with my hands is also recognizable, if possible they're in my pockets. Cause how the hell do you swing your arms normally?? I still haven't figured that out yet...like Billy87 said I don't want to walk like an ape haha!


----------



## serendipitydodo (Apr 11, 2010)

I feel just like this sometimes! Especially if I am walking by someone I feel very shy around. It feels like I can't physically bend my limbs properly. I feel all out of sync and shaky. When I am incredibly anxious, I find it hard to smile or talk to people without my lips quivering, too.

Edit: my mum used to tell me that the way I walked made me stick out. She said it was easy to spot I didn't feel confident because my body was stiff and I didn't swing my arms - they were rigidly by my sides or tugging at my sleeves. Also, I would look at the ground. I made a conscious effort to walk more fluidly and these days it comes naturally unless I am anxious or about something or someone.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

i dunno if i walk odd but i feel if i do but i like the pockets on hoodies too normally i just keep my head down when im walking a bit but if i dont i get nervous about looking at people even if its unintentionally or something like that as if they will think im wierd for doing it.


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah, this happens to me a lot. Especially, it seems, the more that I think about it, the more awkwardly I walk. I'll try to make my hands swing naturally and I end up feeling out of rhythm and not know where to look while I'm walking. This never happens when I'm alone, only when I'm around others or especially if I know someone is approaching me.


----------



## TallGuy87 (Jan 9, 2010)

I feel like this constantly, especially since I've really tried to work on having better posture with my shoulders back and chest out.


----------



## LeDiskoLove99 (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm the same way, I'm always wondering if they're thinking "God what is wrong with her? Why can't she walk like a normal human being?" So then I try to walk "normal." And I usually either make it worse for myself or end up tripping.

I never know what to do wth my eyes or hands. If they're in the pockets I feel like a douchebag but if they're not.....I still feel like a douchebag.


----------



## Jaynie (Jun 7, 2010)

I only really feel like that when there is loud music playing or I've got my headphones with something drum heavy playing. I feel like I'm walking in rhythm (which is totally normal) but then I feel awkward about it and try to overcompensate by being out of rhythm on purpose, which I'm sure actually *does* look stupid. I'm sure it's just over-analyzing a perfectly normal situation. As usual, then.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Emptyheart said:


> Yeah, I wonder if we really are walking funny or it's just in our heads


I think the fact that it's in our heads is exactly the point, not to be missed.

I was always funny around groups of pretty girls when walking by in the street. Whenever I came around the bend and saw what was to come, I was like, '****, I have to move out the way or something', but when I just stick it out, I swear they're all just looking at me thinking how much of a fool I look to be, and that thought within itself is enough to cause the automatic act of walking to become a 'manual' one. I would start to scrutinize every step so that it would end up looking all distorted, and I'd be walking all 'wonky' or something all the while the thought that they would pick up on it would make it even worse :flush

I'd be feeling pretty much like a total idiot afterwards, I mean, why couldn't I just have walked normally like any other person?


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

Yes this happens to me everytime i go outside for a walk. I just feel like people are staring on how i walk.


----------



## Lurkio (Jun 7, 2010)

I have the walking thing too...for some reason feel like my legs go wonky if I'm on my own and there's a group of people walking down the street towards me. 
Next time it happens, I'm just gonna think of the Monty Python 'ministry of silly walks' sketch. And maybe even do one of the walks, if I'm feeling really brave.


----------



## lifeline (Jun 6, 2010)

Okay, I just noticed when walking I tend to tense the muscles in hands, arms and shoulders. This makes my arms go stiff and move awkwardly. Maybe others recognize this?

Anyway, it's much better when I loosen my shoulders and hands, they move more fluently. I have to very consiously remember to loosen them though... Try it!


----------



## lastresort (Jun 16, 2010)

I walk completely fine until I start thinking about it and then I even start to stumble. It gets really bad when I get high. In fact, getting high tends to exacerbate all my social anxieties tenfold.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

lastresort said:


> I walk completely fine until I start thinking about it and then I even start to stumble. It gets really bad when I get high. In fact, getting high tends to exacerbate all my social anxieties tenfold.


ditto

thus, I don't get high anymore... ever again


----------



## lastresort (Jun 16, 2010)

Actually, while getting high is bad for social situations (at least for me), smoking with friends in a relaxed environment helps me to prioritize my anxieties and gives me fresh perspectives. 

It helps until i forget all of it the next day.


----------



## Mumble (Jun 15, 2010)

I actually did use to walk awkward. I would walk toe heel instead of heel toe( oddly enough most mammals do this). Also my whole walking stance was messed up with my feet pointing outward instead of inward and my steps being too short. Since then though I have worked on it and my stride is now very graceful.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

When I walk I always walk on a slant. If I am walking with someone, I will slowly start veering into them. It always ticked off my sister. If I'm walking by myself and someone passes me, I'll often gravitate towards them instead of away. If I'm walking down a hallway, I always end up sliding up against one wall or the other. 
Maybe I was a cat in a past life.

Also, for some reason sometimes my feet end up on their side and I trip.


----------



## la la land (Jun 17, 2010)

I was thinking of asking the same thing but i thought i was the only one so didn't bother. I think we should all meet up and walk through a shoping centre single file, we would get some stares then!Legs and arms everywhere! my personal situation is the same as everyone elses, except i had a bad injury about 10years back that made me walk with a limp badly but loads of people comented saying ive got a really cool hip walk so i kinda stuck with it till this present day and now its just feels natural. But a year or so ago i hurt my other leg and for a while ended up walking like i'd done somthing in my pants:eek


----------



## gbella (Feb 16, 2011)

i feel the same way too...i feel like it's a huge effort just to move because it almost feels like my brain and body have seperated, so when i'm walking my legs sort of feel distorted and as if they are not a part of me...i must look a right mess walking down the street!


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

I feel weird walking especially around alot of people. I've been told I have some sort of "strut" but I really think I walk weird, like I tend to look at the ground alot, and have to have a purse with me cause if not I have no idea what to do with my hands! I tend to walk really fast and don't like to interact with anything or anyone when I'm walking alone, all that's going through my mind is "I just want to make it there already!!!" so I avoid everything.


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

For the most part I'm fine.

That is until I have to pass or see an attractive woman walking towards me.
Then I tense up, and eventhough I have no idea of whether or not I start walking weird, I FEEL as if I am.

Then as soon as I pass her, I'm back to normal. 

Oh, and I have to echo those who spoke about not knowing what to do with their hands.
Unless they're in my pockets, I feel alien.


----------



## mojo (Nov 6, 2010)

yep. I feel that way when I know people are walking behind me. Nice to know I'm not the only one that feels like that lol.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Feb 8, 2011)

This is interesting. Until this moment I hadn't realized that I had stopped worrying about this (unless a man is watching me walk away, that is HORRIBLE). When I was in school this was horrible,

I recall my mother saying that I walked like a boy and needed to add some swing into my hips. She commented that maybe it was because I never wore heels. To this day when I wear heels I wonder if I am walking correctly in them. 

I had someone else tell me that it was weird that I kept my arms straight at my sides when I walked instead of swinging them. This made me horribly self conscious as well. It was bad enough I'd already had kids make fun of my walk, and that I walk slow ever since I was little.

Back in school every time I was walking somewhere I wondered if people were thinking I walked like a boy. I tried swinging my hips, I tried not swinging my hips. I tried swinging my arms, or not. Eventually I just kept my head down and my fists clenched at my sides.


----------



## wolfgang23 (Aug 26, 2009)

This happens to me time to time. I just try to over compensate by holding my head high and shoulders back so I look more confident than awkward.


----------



## CryingMinotaur (May 14, 2011)

RobertWiggins said:


> I've been told I walk on my toes. So when I'm in a social situation I definitely pay a lot of attention to the way I walk.
> 
> Then if it really freaks me out I start to feel like I am walking on air almost.


I've been told the same thing, that I bounce when I walk and I walk on my toes. It makes me totally tense up, makes me feel debilitated with anxiety just like when I was in Jr. High. I'm 24 and have been in the Marines for two years and this still makes me feel totally insecure, people commenting on my gait.

I think it's the meanest thing you can say to someone, because you make them feel so unnatural, awkward and self-conscious.

I've been alternately told that I bounce when I walk, like when I was in boot camp, especially marching, that I have a swagger, and that I walk like I'm on a catwalk. I think the latter two strides are my overcompensation, and I definitely seem to start bouncing when I feel spaced and stressed out.

To walk normally, I think it's all about confidence. You don't want to think about doing it, but you have to move with a sense of purpose. Somewhat contradictorily, though, you need to keep that confidence in mind as you walk past people you may fear are judging you. I've had other friends with the same problem, one of whom was way more uptight than I am and was totally unaware of his problem. Or maybe, "problem", because who cares, really. I just like to come across as confident.


----------



## Aly (Nov 30, 2010)

Yeah, sometimes i get so nervous about walking weirdly, I even run into people.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

My problem is I don't know what to do with my hands. I feel a little relieved when I'm carrying or holding something because I don't have to worry about where to put my hands. If I'm not holding anything, then I usually try adjusting my shirt or pants while walking, but this problably makes me look more awkward...:no


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Emptyheart said:


> One some days when I'm extremely nervous around people..especially in
> Very social places, I feel like people are paying attention to the way I walk.
> I even beleive that when I'm nervouse I tend to walk very awkwardly..as if I'm high or something. Or..maybe I just think this and I'm not actually walking wierdly..but in tense situations I feel like all eyes are on me and I'm being watched very closely.. :/


I've had this thought since I was about 13. I started becoming aware of when I did certain actions like walking and urinating, and I would start to over think it and get all awkward. All I can say is stop thinking about it, that's really all you can do. I'm sure you walk fine, and if you actually do walk a little weird (which I highly doubt), then oh well. Worrying isn't gonna fix it.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

When I get anxious I'm really conscious of how I walk. I think this causes me to be tense. When I was younger, my mom always told me to relax when I walked tense. That didn't help much.


----------



## Karuni (Jun 26, 2011)

I hate when I notice someone coming up from behind me or when I walk past people. I end up noticing my walk and it's like I forget how to walk normally (if I walk normally at all). Also, sometimes my feet are weird and forget how to step and drag across the sidewalk instead kind of. Always so embarrassing... 

I've walked on the balls of my feet since I was little, and that habit still sticks with me today. Usually I can walk normally on my whole whole feet, but it can slip my attention, and I've had coworkers ask me why I walk on my toes...


----------



## lifesuckslmfao (Oct 21, 2012)

*YES!*

Omg thank god I'm not the only one! Whenever I'm walking infront of the cass to sharpen my pencil or something I feel so awkward like everyone's starring at me.. wtf do you do with your hands?! ; they just dangle there lmfao omg D:


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

I literally walk like a retard walking past crowds, its because tension builds up instantly in your legs and makes them stiff, I even lose my balance and so one foot doesnt go in front of the other at the right pace.. its very strange but extremely nerve racking too..especially if the people your walking towards notice it..or even worse start impersonating you!!! happened to me many many times. Deeply depressing..... .. . .


----------



## tarzeena (Jan 23, 2012)

This is exactly how I feel everyday at school. There's a very steep slope that I have to walk down everyday to one of my classes, and I feel like I'm walking very awkwardly and people are watching. Although they most likely aren't... :sus


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Great :bah
This thread is gonna make me think about this and now it will become a problem for me again


----------



## tarzeena (Jan 23, 2012)

Pennywise said:


> My problem is I don't know what to do with my hands. I feel a little relieved when I'm carrying or holding something because I don't have to worry about where to put my hands. If I'm not holding anything, then I usually try adjusting my shirt or pants while walking, but this problably makes me look more awkward...:no


^This. I never know what to do with my hands, especially when I'm just standing. I feel like I look like a dork no matter what I do with them.


----------



## KTguitarist (Oct 19, 2012)

Yeah I think I walk funny . I think it has to do with my back problems which I've inherited . If some one stares at too long or if I'm nervous , I feel like my movement gets weirder like my body gets all stiff


----------



## RyanAndre (Feb 8, 2013)

Emptyheart said:


> One some days when I'm extremely nervous around people..especially in
> Very social places, I feel like people are paying attention to the way I walk.
> I even beleive that when I'm nervouse I tend to walk very awkwardly..as if I'm high or something. Or..maybe I just think this and I'm not actually walking wierdly..but in tense situations I feel like all eyes are on me and I'm being watched very closely.. :/


I've been dealing with social anxiety ever since I was about 13. I'm 22 right now, and while walking on college campus I still get this feeling all the time. This post is what made me join the forums, and after reading other posts I am so happy that I did. I finally feel like I'm not alone here.

My social anxiety has, for example, led me to nearly fail out of college twice. But I am still here in my 5th year primed for graduation, despite my high anxiety still.

Anyway, my point is thank God for this post. It makes me feel better, especially on an exam day


----------



## cpark1817 (Oct 24, 2013)

I honestly felt like I was insane until I read through this thread. I often feel like I have lost control of my legs and I have to concentrate very hard in order to make them function normally. I can completely relate to Emptyheart's comment about feeling like they have forgotten how to walk or feel as if they are high. Today my muscles felt so tense that I felt like I wasn't going to be able to make it accross the street :/. I have asked my family and friends if they feel uncomfortable or awkward walking and they all said no. I am currently taking anti-anxiety medication but I thought that this might be neurological or something. It is very embarrassing feeling like you have no control over such a simple task. At least I know I am not alone now. Do most people rely on medication to address this issue or is therapy more effective? I just recently began my search for remedies to my anxiety.


----------



## cpark1817 (Oct 24, 2013)

RyanAndre said:


> I've been dealing with social anxiety ever since I was about 13. I'm 22 right now, and while walking on college campus I still get this feeling all the time. This post is what made me join the forums, and after reading other posts I am so happy that I did. I finally feel like I'm not alone here.
> 
> My social anxiety has, for example, led me to nearly fail out of college twice. But I am still here in my 5th year primed for graduation, despite my high anxiety still.
> 
> Anyway, my point is thank God for this post. It makes me feel better, especially on an exam day


I have almost an identical story to yours. I am 23, I have had these issues since I was about 13 and I too joined this forum thanks to this post. I am about to graduate as well despite the struggles I have encountered relating to my anxiety. Go us! I feel so much better now.


----------



## Ichigo91 (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes, I have this weird walking around people all the time and have been called names because of that many times.. looks like people just can't shut their loud mouth out when talking to their friends about me. idiots.. I can hear you..


----------



## remedine724 (Oct 26, 2013)

me too.. i feel like everybody will laugh or stare when i walk pass them.. thats why i walk when there's not much people around lol.. paranoia really kicks in


----------



## remedine724 (Oct 26, 2013)

cpark1817 said:


> I honestly felt like I was insane until I read through this thread. I often feel like I have lost control of my legs and I have to concentrate very hard in order to make them function normally. I can completely relate to Emptyheart's comment about feeling like they have forgotten how to walk or feel as if they are high. Today my muscles felt so tense that I felt like I wasn't going to be able to make it accross the street :/. I have asked my family and friends if they feel uncomfortable or awkward walking and they all said no. I am currently taking anti-anxiety medication but I thought that this might be neurological or something. It is very embarrassing feeling like you have no control over such a simple task. At least I know I am not alone now. Do most people rely on medication to address this issue or is therapy more effective? I just recently began my search for remedies to my anxiety.


yeah..since i've had feelings of anxiety, i always thought that i am going insane for having no control of my actions and mind..


----------

